# colour of eastern tiger snake venom



## emerald_taipan (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone know what colour freshly milked eastern tiger snake venom is? Is it clear or does it have a yellow tinge like some venoms? Know of any books that could help me out with this question?


----------



## Lozza (Nov 15, 2008)

Not sure if they'd be the same but Ive seen a Chappell Island Tiger being milked and it was yellow.


----------



## alex_c (Nov 15, 2008)

emerald_taipan said:


> Does anyone know what colour freshly milked eastern tiger snake venom is? Is it clear or does it have a yellow tinge like some venoms? Know of any books that could help me out with this question?


 jono from erd on this site he would probably know.


----------



## snake_boy (Nov 15, 2008)

why u wanna know?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 15, 2008)

G'day guys,

From memory, it is only slightly yellowish. I haven't milked a Tiger Snake in two and a half years. Stan on this site will be able to answer, probably on Monday.


----------



## emerald_taipan (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I milked an eastern tiger about 10 years ago and from memory the venom was yellow, but I'm not sure. I know there can be variations in venom composition from different populations of tiger snake, and was just wondering if there was anything unique about the snake I milked. I'm not sure where it was from but it was a spectacular looking specimen. I remember thinking after I milked it that the venom was a different colour to typical eastern tiger venom. But its hard to say now. Ive forgotten.


----------



## eipper (Nov 16, 2008)

Vic specimens's venom is straw coloured yellow

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## stan (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,

It's usually got a yellow coloration due to the pla2 component in the venom (sorry, just had to get ****y with this answer ). However it's not unusual to have venom come out clear. We've been milking SA Tig's and had both colour venoms in snakes that were caught and are now housed next to each other. Not sure on the explaination behind that.

Cheers


----------



## stan (Nov 17, 2008)

Woops, Monday mistake. Yellow coloration caused by l-aminoacid-oxidases not pla2.

Man......even the 'w' word gets censored these days.


----------

